# Cape Lookout Albacore Video



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

Here's a quick video of us fly fishing for false albacore (bonita) here in North Carolina.  It's usually a fishery suited for larger boats, but when we get a nice day, we'll run the small skiffs down the beach and chase these guys.

Enjoy

https://vimeo.com/77214856


----------



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

Good stuff. That brings back memories for me. Made a bunch of trips down there on Halloween week each year for awhile when I had a bigger boat. I might just need to give the SUV17 a go one of these years.


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

Enjoyed the hell outta that. Thanks for sharing!
[smiley=smilie-applause.gif]


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Very cool. Do you guys ever get any skipjacks or bft mixed in?
I'm waiting for our mackerel run soon, gunna put a hurting on my fly rod


----------



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

> Very cool. Do you guys ever get any skipjacks or bft mixed in?
> I'm waiting for our mackerel run soon, gunna put a hurting on my fly rod


I am pretty sure the bluefins show up in December around Cape Lookout to munch on the albies. Never seen it but read about it. That must be quite a sight! If I had a 13-15 weight i might give it a try. There are also Atlantic bonita around some of the wrecks in the spring time but most of the skippies I've encountered were further offshore. The NC guys surely know more.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

Yeah, the bluefins are several hundred pounds, and I don't know of anyone who has attempted them on fly around here. I do know a guy who hooked an albacore a few years back and had a 500lb Bluefin sky out of the water and eat it while he was fighting it. Lots of sharks around trying to eat the albies too, you have to watch your hands when you reach down to land one. Atlantic bonito are the only other "tuna" that make a consistent showing.


----------

